# Bump at injection site?



## Orange

..................


----------



## malluver1005

An allergic reaction maybe?


----------



## DaneMama

Some dogs will get benign, fibrous masses at injection sites with vaccines. They are pretty much harmless. They will eventually go away on their own, but I would keep an eye on it. Unfortunately they are relatively common.

How often do you plan to do vaccines after the puppy boosters are done?


----------



## Kris L. Christine

Orange,

Because the rabies vaccine is a killed, "adjuvanted" vaccine, lumps at the vaccination site are common. Adjuvants are components added to killed vaccines to enhance the immunological response -- they are inflammatory agents such as aluminum salts (those are carcinogenic also). The human tetanus vaccine is a killed, adjuvanted vaccine which also causes injection site swelling.

If you click on this link http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-he...cine-javma-report-adverse-reactions-dogs.html , you will be taken the a 2008 report on adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine from the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association. They state that site swelling or lump is reported in 19.4% of the adverse reacitons reported to vaccine manufacturers.

Personally, I would keep a close eye on that lump and if it hasn't gone down in a couple of months, have your veterinary care provider do a needle biopsy.


----------



## Orange

...................


----------



## RawFedDogs

Orange said:


> I am not sure at this time, but I really do not want to get his next on the 15th of march because they are going to do rabies with it.


Your vet works for you, not the other way around. If you don't want him to get his rabies vaccination on a particular date, just tell them. They can't give the vaccination without your permission. If they insist, just pickup your puppy and leave.



> At what age do most dogs get their rabies shot? He will be a little over four months.


I prefer to wait until at least 6 months and the rabies vaccination should be given alone, not in conjunction with any other vaccination. Your pup should be in perfect health at the time of vaccination also.


----------



## Unosmom

That happened to Uno, he had a lump on his hip and its mostly gone down, but I can still feel a bit of a mass under the skin and its been almost a year since the vaccine, so I dont know if it will ever dissolve.


----------



## spookychick13

Our clinic waits until 6 months for a rabies, and the dog has to be in perfect health.


----------



## DaneMama

Orange said:


> Danemama,
> I am not sure at this time, but I really do not want to get his next on the 15th of march because they are going to do rabies with it. At what age do most dogs get their rabies shot? He will be a little over four months. Seems a bit early to me.


Its usually given NO earlier than 4 months, but waiting until 6 months is just fine. It is your dog, so tell your vet that you wish to wait with the rabies vaccine until 6 months of age. I say once all the puppy boosters are done you wont need to get him vaccinated again, at all. Tell your vet that you are not planning on vaccinating him again so as to not continue to receive reminders from them about it. If your vet has an issue with this, tell them that you will take your business elsewhere. Simple as that.

You will never have to get vaccines done on him again, unless you board your dog or get him groomed or there is a rabies law in effect that wont take a titer in the place of a vaccine.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers

I have to second what RFD and Danemama said. Wait to give the Rabies vaccination until he is of good health and 6 months old.
Where is the vaccination site that has the reaction? (ie, between shoulder blades, legs, along the back...)


----------



## DaneMama

Rabies is usually given on the right hip (*r*ight for *r*abies) and distemper is the left hip. Bordatella is given usually between the shoulder blades or on the neck. This is just what we do, but not sure if its universal...but I think it is.


----------



## harrkim120

I also third the 6 month rule. :biggrin: Before that and your dog is more likely to have a reaction, either right after or somewhere down the line.


----------



## Orange

...............


----------



## spookychick13

danemama08 said:


> Rabies is usually given on the right hip (*r*ight for *r*abies) and distemper is the left hip. Bordatella is given usually between the shoulder blades or on the neck. This is just what we do, but not sure if its universal...but I think it is.


We do this too, but our bordatella is intra-nasal.


----------

